# Robusta?



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a robusta to try please?

I'm about to order Coffee Compass Espresso selection (Mahoganny Roast Jampit Hit, Medit'n Mocha Full Roast and a toss up between Cherry Cherry and Sweet Bourbon). But I've never (knowingly) had a pure robusta and fancy trying it.

Any recommendations please?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You could pick up a bag of beans at the supermarket, many of them are likely to be a robusta/arabica blend.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

MildredM said:


> You could pick up a bag of beans at the supermarket, many of them are likely to be a robusta/arabica blend.


Good lead...apparently Sainsburys Basics......It will be an interesting comparison against the Coffee Compass order....and with suggested food accompaniments as well

Origin - Africa & Asia

Beans - 100% Robusta

Style - Rich & intense

Taste - Cloves & earthy notes

With - Chocolate biscuits


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pure robusta ? on it's own ..... i really really wouldn't bother ....... ( i speak from experience if brewing high end robusta - its awful )


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pure robusta ? on it's own ..... i really really wouldn't bother ....... ( i speak from experience if brewing high end robusta - its awful )


I just wanted to try it.

Seems that might not be the best thought out plan. I get worse when someone tells me not to do something.......Don't look down ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

crmdgnly said:


> I just wanted to try it.
> 
> Seems that might not be the best thought out plan. I get worse when someone tells me not to do something.......Don't look down ;-)


Up to you .... you're been warned tho


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

There is absolutely no reason to add Robusta to coffee, other than as a cheap filler or to maintain a semblance of crema when the coffee is old. It can be roasted to a high degree and added to coffee pods etc.. In this form it adds more taste!

Think of it as adding the cheapest chocolate you can get to Lindt chocolate to bulk it up.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Coffee Bean Shop sell 100pc Robusta beans


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I started off with Raves Italian Job. That has a small amount of robusta in it, certainly enough to get the gist if you see what I mean.

Personally, I didn't mind it. That's not to say I've dashed out and bought beans with robusta in, that would be a lie.

In fact, I probably won't buy anything with it in again, not intentionally anyway.

in any case, I feel Italian Job is a good bean for an intro to robusta. I certainly wouldn't like to taste 100% robusta.

Each to their own I say


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't remember the name but I recall a roaster in the UK I saw a while back which claimed to roast "high quality robusta" in the style of speciality roasters, can't comment on what it's like but if you find that, then it may be marginally better than supermarket stuff. But yeah... Not sure I'd bother.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I don't remember the name but I recall a roaster in the UK I saw a while back which claimed to roast "high quality robusta" in the style of speciality roasters, can't comment on what it's like but if you find that, then it may be marginally better than supermarket stuff. But yeah... Not sure I'd bother.


I've had Robusta roasted by Has Bean and my local roaster. Nothing can save it...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I've roasted pure robusta as an experiment, just to see what it was really like.

Was not pleasant, so much so that I have a sign above the roaster in the style of a well known hardwood furniture company tv advert, just in case I ever forgot:









(sometimes the sagest advice is to follow the advice of those on here







)

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not liked Robusta either (unless you're into that burnt car tyre taste)....


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Has anyone tried a coffee thats not either robusta or Arabica? Find strange that there hundreds of species of coffee but we only really drink two.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

tommyp215 said:


> Has anyone tried a coffee thats not either robusta or Arabica? Find strange that there hundreds of species of coffee but we only really drink two.


I've got a kilo of Liberica I picked up in the Malaysia (i believe only grows in Asia). It's sort of a half way. Its fairly similar to arabica, but a lot 'flatter' - lacking in depth of flavour. Meant to be higher in grade to robusta, but in terms of volume there's not a load of it.

In terms of the speciality robusta, the brand you're probably thinking of is Black Sheep.


----------

